# Bluewater Boat Insurance



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi there,
I am planning to leave Boston with my sailboat this Oct and sail via Bermuda to Antigua.
Return is planned for 2011 in May.

Any recommendations on insurance companies that worked for you in the past?

Philip


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

Try IMIS, they have an excellent reputation among bluewater cruisers.

IMIS Home Page

I've been using them for the past several years, after Boat US dropped its Bahamas coverage.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am with Boat US as well right, but their coverage does not go much further than Bermuda (which worked fine for me before).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

I've spent the past few months looking for the best coverage for the renewal of our insurance. This process has been a bit protracted, since I want to continue being fully covered, and the next leg of our voyage includes Patagonia, Cape Horn and Tierra del Fuego, places insurance underwriters tend to be wary of. Of all the quotes we received, the Jackline from IMIS offered the best combination of terms and price, and an hour ago I signed the contract with them.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Michael,
Could you please PM me with Jackline contact details and the premiums paid?


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

nemier said:


> Michael,
> Could you please PM me with Jackline contact details and the premiums paid?


Message sent.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Another vote for Jackline and IMIS ...


----------

